# 4x4x4: December 1, 2006



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) f' u2 B R L2 B2 D2 b l2 D r' L b d D' R l2 u2 R2 F l2 D d l u' D2 R' r2 U D' B' b l' U b r2 B' l' u' B
2) L r' b2 L2 F' r2 d f2 F L2 F l2 L u2 F2 u2 f' l' L2 B L' F l' L D2 b2 B d' B f2 U' f u' B' u2 B U2 l' U' f2
3) u' F' L2 d' U f' b2 r' b U f b u U F' D' B' r2 B' l d l2 u2 L' d' f' b2 u' U2 L F' R2 L2 b l u r' b F' R2
4) U' F2 R2 F U2 B' b u f2 l U u2 L' B l2 d2 B u f' D2 u2 B l r2 d2 D r2 L' b U2 L' l2 f r u f' B U D b
5) U u' l2 u2 B' l r' D' R' u2 L2 B' b l' L' b R' u2 B2 R l' b d2 b r' D b D2 f' D2 l f' F' l2 f b u2 R2 D2 f2
6) B2 u B2 L f2 D2 d2 B' D' L2 R' d L' f2 B2 l D2 R D u B' r' L B d2 L2 D f D F b d2 F' u2 B2 R d' F' r U2


----------

